# umwandeln des codes um eine .jar datei zu erstellen(am bsp.)



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

hallo
kann mir mal bitte jemand den code so verändern, dass ich eine .jar datei erzeugen kann und dazu noch ein maifest.mf erstelle. ich hoffe das geht. danke schon mal.
mfg


```
class Hello
{
    /**
     * Method that does the work 
     */
    public void go()
    {
        System.out.println("Hello, world");
    }
    
    /**
     *  main method for testing outside BlueJ 
     */
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Hello hi = new Hello();
        hi.go();
    }
}
```


----------



## Campino (4. Jan 2007)

Dfür musst du den Code eigentlich nicht verändern...eventuell die Klasse public machen, eigentlich sollte das aber so gehen...


----------



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

aber wenn ich das mache, dann entsteht keine maifest datei. und ich kann die .jar datei nicht öffnen mit JAVA Platform SE binary...


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2007)

wie erstellst du denn die jar?


----------



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

unter bluej--> projekt --> als jar speichern...
weis nich warum das nich geht


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

Igitt BlueJ ... das is der größte Schnodder den ich kenn. Evtl. ham sie den im letzten Jahr (seit ich ihn das letzte mal benutzt hab) stark verbessert, ansonsten ist das absoluter Schrott.

Aber zurück zu deinem eigentlichen Problem: Ich hab kA wie das unter BlueJ geht, aber versuchs doch mal händisch. Also Klassen mittels javac von der Konsole compilen, Manifest erstellen und daraus dann eine jar erstellen. Dazu findest du in den FAQ ein Beispiel.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## Roar (5. Jan 2007)

bluej is eigentlich n ziemlich cooles programm.


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

Naja, wir ham das mal in der Berufsschule aufgezwungen bekommen. Wenn ich dran denk was es da bei !ALLEN! für Probleme gab ... :roll: Vollkommen korrekter Java-Code lies sich manchmal nicht compilen (erst nach einem neustart von BlueJ), es wurden Fehler an Stellen angezeigt wo keine waren, ...

seitdem ist die IDE für mich gestorben.


----------



## Schlucki (5. Jan 2007)

Ist immer noch so.
Und vergiss nicht die rechte Maustaste für das Popup Menue für z.B. Copy Paste.Aaaarrr!


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2007)

output should be :-
             a
           a  a
         a  a  a
       a  a  a  a
     a  a  a  a  a


----------



## Gast (28. Mai 2007)

Mit Eclipse geht das leicht...


----------

